# Engineers Corner > Mechanical Engineering Please suggest me an answer

## nasrinaath

Hi all,
I'm a Mechanical Engineering student(2009 batch). I have been placed in Infosys. I still have one more year to try for Mechanical related offers. But is it a wise decision to go for other companies rather to go to Infosys. I'm really in a dilemma. Please suggest me an answer..


Regards
Srinaath

----------


## debasisdas

Why you don't want to join Infosys ? Any special reason for that ?

----------

